# Anyone in Australia have a Liberator Esse or similar???



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

Or anyone in another country aware of a company who make something similar and deliver world-wide?
My husband and I are looking into getting one, but the Oz Liberator sell them for over twice the price of their US branch which is sort of off-putting. 
Sooo..... if you have one, did you get it from that particular company or elsewhere, and how do you find it???


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

ANYONE??? Or has anyone got a friend who has one? Someone has to?


----------

